# SMI snowmaster blower truck



## rich414 (Jan 4, 2010)

I am looking at purchasing a airport snow blower, its a SMI snowmaster. anyone have a source for parts???
thanks for the help!!


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

Is SMI out of business or what? The manufacturer should be able to sell you parts or at least tell you where you can get them.


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

Made in Quebec, easy to get parts. http://www.sicard-snowblast.com/index-english.html
or try this dealer http://www.jjei.com/manufacturers/tenco/
The history http://www.sicard-snowblast.com/ABOUT_SICARD.html


----------



## rich414 (Jan 4, 2010)

Neige;1019749 said:


> Made in Quebec, easy to get parts. http://www.sicard-snowblast.com/index-english.html
> or try this dealer http://www.jjei.com/manufacturers/tenco/
> The history http://www.sicard-snowblast.com/ABOUT_SICARD.html


Neige,

THANKS!!!!!

any clue what this machine is wroth? The hour meters says 167 hrs, I am guessing that the hour meter has not changed in years! (broken)


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

Maybe this site will help you with what they are worth. I know Richie brothers auctions sells lots of them in Quebec, check out their site for previous bids. http://www.publiquip.com/heavy-equipment/Snow-Blower.htm


----------



## rich414 (Jan 4, 2010)

Neige;1019943 said:


> Maybe this site will help you with what they are worth. I know Richie brothers auctions sells lots of them in Quebec, check out their site for previous bids. http://www.publiquip.com/heavy-equipment/Snow-Blower.htm


Thanks again
Keep the links coming....
Rich


----------



## MAGNUM SERVICES (Nov 25, 2008)

How deep is your average snowfall and how big are your customers lots to justify purchasing something that big? Just curious as that looks awesome!


----------



## rich414 (Jan 4, 2010)

its a subdivision road that is 4 miles long and has an elevation change of 2000ft I have 198 hours plowing and blowing snow, in a bobcat, on this road to date for the 2009-2010 snow season. . Last year I had 30hrs on the road..The price for the blower is $15,000...the plan with the machins is to remove the snow once, and not massage it (plowing) This years snow fall is 10feet, on the ground today is 3'. Last year was about 8 feet, but there was sunshine between storms which melted the snow FAST We have a southern facing slope. The justification for the machine, is to just want to get it DONE Sort on my ID that are many discussion on the road and what to do!


----------



## leon (Nov 18, 2008)

*SMI snow blowers*

For what its worth;

SMI is the parent of Sicard Snow Blowers and just north of me in my neighborhood.

email for sicard is [email protected]

1-877-742-2732

1-315-788-2732

I personally would not buy it only because of too many unknowns.

some times you get a great machine but the issue is records for 
maintenance and repairs.

I have been there trying to save money with buying used and its
always bitten me in the Gluteous Maximus.

Investing in a group three Pronovost two stage P-1040- TRC with a 
double auger would be a better way in MY opinion and the 
rotating drum for side casting discharge(is standard equipment)
and renting a tractor of 100-150 horse power for the seson would 
be a lot more reassuring if it was me and be much less worrysome.

You can always add more goodies(bells and whistles) to the blower later
if you want to.renting a tractor for the season from a local farmer would
be very possible as any equipment dealer will know who has what iron in 
your area and whether the only crop farm or need equipment the year round.

I do not want to start a brush war with anybody but I have no reason to lie either.

I want you to suceed, I do not want you to fail.

leon

:yow!::waving:


----------



## rich414 (Jan 4, 2010)

leon;1020445 said:


> For what its worth;
> 
> SMI is the parent of Sicard Snow Blowers and just north of me in my neighborhood.
> 
> ...


THANKS!!
I spoke with Phil up there today, and he was a GREAT help. Looks like the most expensive part to replace is the fan....I am sending him the serial # of the unit so that he can give me more specifics on the unit!!


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

leon;1020445 said:


> For what its worth;
> 
> SMI is the parent of Sicard Snow Blowers and just north of me in my neighborhood.
> 
> ...


Thats one way to go about it. The only thing I could add is that he is looking at a 15 grand price tag, the blower you are suggesting will cost at least that. Then he will still need to rent a tractor. If the machine is straight it a great buy. I too would like to see him succeed.


----------



## rich414 (Jan 4, 2010)

this attached photo is representative of all the fan blades. This scares me, the hour meter says 127hrs....this was probably the hrs when they unplugged the hour meter, o rthe owner liked to blow rocks!!!. a new fan is $3k. the only benefit is that the unit is located in my town and I can touch it, not like buying at an auction...


----------



## rich414 (Jan 4, 2010)

here are some better photos and a photo of the teeth on the gear that turns the shoot


----------



## MAGNUM SERVICES (Nov 25, 2008)

I understand your justification and it is an incredible looking machine! Does anybody have a video of one in use?


----------



## leon (Nov 18, 2008)

*smi blowers*

there are many movies of them doing municipal snow removal on you tube, as well as thier self contained snow blowers mounted on front end loaders at work


----------



## rich414 (Jan 4, 2010)

MAGNUM SERVICES;1021139 said:


> I understand your justification and it is an incredible looking machine! Does anybody have a video of one in use?


The only video of a same machine was on ebay.

here is a video n youtube, I would say that the unit in the video is more powerful than the one that I am looking at...






I am going to demo the unit tomorrow and will post a video of the operation...

more to follow


----------

